# Coastal Business Supplies Offers EasyJet Inkjet Transfer Paper For Printing On Darks



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

EasyJet for Darks, available from Coastal Business Supplies, is an opaque, inkjet-printable paper that is compatible with all color fabrics and recommended for bright, dark and black color garments and fabric products. 

This new media is easy to cut, print and apply. It has a soft hand and vibrant colors and offers great washability. It also is suitable for contour cutting with vinyl cutters and can be masked with application tape, making it production friendly. 

Designed for use with inkjet printers only (not thermal inkjet), EasyJet for Darks is recommended only for 100 percent cotton or 50/50 cotton/polyester applications. The paper is sold in five-sheet sample packs; 8.5-inch by 11-inch sheets in 50, 100 or 1,000 sheets; and 11-inch by 17-inch in 50, 100, and 500 sheets.

To learn more, go to EasyJet for Darks | Coastal Business Supplies.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

